# Bad News :(



## dgross (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry folks that I haven't been in touch with ya'll lately but Frank's Mom has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and we have been busy dealing with all of those issues as well as trying to keep our lives under control (haaa, haaaa! ). Please keep us in your thoughts and unfortunately, this means no trip to the Smokefest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 . 
I am so sorry to inform you guys of this development but we are like you guys all are, Family First!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs and Best wishes for an Awesome gathering and I'll try to check in when I can. Take care and cherish the opportunity to share that TBS with the ones you love 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! Daun and Frank


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 24, 2007)

the teacup family extends our hearts to your family.... you will be in our prayers tonight...

Amanda & Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll add you and your family to my prayer list hon!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Dawn and Frank}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 25, 2007)

Daun and Frank, you and your mom are in are thoughts and prayers. Take care of each other through this sad and difficult time.  

Bud and Theresa.


----------



## dgross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, I appreciate everyone's support so much and Frank and I are truly grateful to you all. We are going to miss seeing all of you but, thru the magic of technology, we look forward to pics :)! Lots of love to all and we feel the love in return!!! Daun


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. You and yours are in our prayers.
God Bless all of you.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 25, 2007)

Daun..Frank..
Sorry to hear of your misfortune...You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers....


----------



## coz (Apr 25, 2007)

Prayers from our home.Coz and Brenda


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 25, 2007)

We will lift you up in our prayers as you struggle with your difficulties. Please know that many of us are supporting you.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 25, 2007)

Daun & Frank our thoughts and prayers go with you and your family. Sorry you won't make it to the gathering, you two will be missed.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 25, 2007)

a prayer will be said for your family..


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 25, 2007)

Prayers and well wishes from our home to yours


----------



## dionysus (Apr 25, 2007)

Daun and Frank, please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you ....


----------



## oillogger (Apr 25, 2007)

Daun and Frank,

Your family and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers.

oillogger


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for you and your family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Daun. You all will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msmith (Apr 26, 2007)

Same here Daun we will have your family in our prayers.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 26, 2007)

Daun and Frank,

Family first.  We will be here when you can get back to us.

We will add you and your family to our prayer list as well.

Bill


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Apr 26, 2007)

daun & frank, sorry to hear the the sad news, you & you`r family are in our prayers ,,, charlie & donna....


----------

